# .ram und .asf Dateien



## julzzzzz (19. Mai 2004)

Hallo!
Habe jetzt schon öfter das Problem gehabt: wenn ich mir Audio Dateien im Internet anhören will, versagt mein G4, bzw. ich weiss nicht, mit welchem Programm ich die Dateien öffnen kann. Habe os x installiert. Es geht um Dateien mit dem suffix .ram und .asf-- was für ein Formalt ist das? Hat bestimmt was mit PC zu tun, wovon ich gar keine Ahnung habe... 
Vielen Dank schonmal für Eure Hilfe!
Schönen Sonnentag noch!
j.


----------



## Norbert Eder (19. Mai 2004)

HIER  wird sie geholfen.


----------



## julzzzzz (19. Mai 2004)

also...
bin inzwischen selbst fündig geworden
.asf
http://www.microsoft.com/windows/windowsmedia/format/asfspec.aspx
WMA
http://www.wma-mp3.com/


----------



## Erpel (19. Mai 2004)

.ram ist real audio media dafür brauchst du den Realplayer, ich denke mal den wird es auch für Mac geben


----------

